# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  My GH gut picture

## goose

Ok it`s not me.I was looking at pics of my favourite BB; the super FLEX... and accidentally found this pic.

goose4...

ps.At least Flex looks good.

----------


## chest6

haha damn..that is reallllly bad.

----------


## TCEL300

thats a serious gh gut

----------


## devil1

ahhh... man i dont know now.

----------


## ThePump

oh shat... now that's serious... i think he should up his dosage by atleast double. yeah... double... such a good idea

----------


## devil1

> oh shat... now that's serious... i think he should up his dosage by atleast double. yeah... double... such a good idea


maybe then hed put some size on.  :LOL:

----------


## ThePump

> maybe then hed put some size on.



oh yeah... that's a rly good point... kuz he is way way way too tiny. prolly only a buck fifty. prolly just photoshopped... ha ha ha

----------


## devil1

> oh yeah... that's a rly good point... kuz he is way way way too tiny. prolly only a buck fifty. prolly just photoshopped... ha ha ha


photoshopped for sure!

----------


## goose

When you see a picture like this,it makes you think- has Bodybuilding gone to far.What is the furture, will the riod gut be very common.Remember the greats like Arnold and shawn ray, classic beautifull physique which Inspired me to train. Bodybuilding must learn the hard way and try cut down on HGH dose-15iu to 20iu is to much,however,I just cant see it.What I can see is even higher doses,the next generation of pros- how the hell do you top ronnie.

goose4.....

----------


## JohnnyB

I don't think they'll go higher, something new will come out and they will use that. I know there's some type of inhibitor, can't remember the name right now. But they put a rat and bull on it and it is amazing how they grow, the bull was ripped, with big muscle size

JohnnyB

----------


## JohnnyB

I got that truned around, there's an inhabitor in the muscle cells, its called myostatin, they have made a drug that will block it or reduce it effect on controlling muscle growth. 

Here's some info on it http://fig.cox.miami.edu/~cmallery/1.../myostatin.htm

JohnnyB

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> When you see a picture like this,it makes you think- has Bodybuilding gone to far.What is the furture, will the riod gut be very common.Remember the greats like Arnold and shawn ray, classic beautifull physique which Inspired me to train. Bodybuilding must learn the hard way and try cut down on HGH dose-15iu to 20iu is to much,however,I just cant see it.What I can see is even higher doses,the next generation of pros- how the hell do you top ronnie.
> 
> goose4.....


I have seen bellies like that, from coleman,badel,sonbaty,rühl etc 

god save the HGH and LR3 !

God save our gracious Queen,
Long live our noble Queen,
God save the Queen!
Send her victorious,
Happy and glorious,
Long to reign over us;
God save the Queen! God save the King! ...........lol...............

the kingdom of potbellieds.
Spleen kingdom.

----------


## LB55blitz

> It is definitely time to turn things around ... the only problem being the federations and judges are the ones that are going to have to start redefining the sport. When you expect the pros in the money spots to be pushing 300 lbs., you are going to see pros that are having to take extreme measures to get/keep there.
> 
> Arnold was 6'2" and competed at about 235-240. The Coleman's of the world are about 5'10" and are pushing 300. Personally, I think the era of Arnold and contemporaries were much better. You could look at Arnold and say, I want to look just like him ... I am sorry but while I respect Coleman, I really have no desire to match his level of size. In my 40's now, carrying around 260-270 is taking its toll on me ... carrying around another 50 lbs. or so would be insane. I have been toying with dropping down a notch or two as the old joints get older and grumpier. 
> 
> We have allowed the criteria for making money in the sport at the come at the cost of general health and well-being ... it is a shame really. Hopefully it will turn around at some point, but I am not holding my breath.


Yep I totally agree. As much as I respect and enjoy watching guys like ronnie and jay, I have no desire to be that big.

I think it might be coming back around though. Symmetrical guys like dexter jackson didn't even compete in Olympia this year, I think they might even be trying to start a new organization, but that's just up in the air.

----------


## RATM

I agree with you all as well. Question. What causes the gut? Not so much just taking GH, but whats the body's physiological response that causes that???

----------


## Teegunn

I have always thought that symmetry was more important that pure size. Of course part of the problem is that a lot of symmetry is god-given. You can improve it some, but not completely.

----------


## inspector_injector

1.) The GH gut is caused by enlarged internal organs which protude towards the abdomen. Growth hormone increases the count of cells in a persons body. It is not the size of cells in a living organism that determines that creatures size, it is the genetic coding which allows a certain size. GH allows humans to create new and more cells than genetically allowed. While anabolic androgenic steroids only cause hypertrophy (enlargement of muscle cell.) GH causes hyperplasia (division and creation of new cells.)

2.) Yes, the myostatin gene mutation is a excellent discovery indeed. The gene is responsible for muscle growth control. It is a handicap or a retardation if you will. It pretty much regulates the amount of time it takes to recuperate a muscle cell. If you remove it, the cells will generate very rapidly. A sheep and rat had the myostatin gene genetically removed and they grew 300% faster than they normally would. Furthermore, this gene (like all others) must serve an important function in a living organism. Simply removing it could cause catastrophic problems considering no one knows yet what the long term effects are of missing a myostatin gene.

-I just want to point out that genetics and biology is some pretty cool stuff. By learning to play with the dna coding, you can pretty much make "SUPER HUMANS." You can evolve them without waiting generations to see the evolution. However, as stated above, each gene serves a purpose and toying with them can and will have consequences.

3.)Nano-technology. I don't know if any of you are following up on this, but this is BIG, REAL BIG. Not really actually, considering that nano-technology is as small as cells in your body. Super drugs are being created as we speak. Nano-technology serves many purpouses, but mostly in the medical field. Nano-robots can be installed into a liquid compatible with human bodily fluids and injected just like steroids. Once these robots are inside they may perform hundreds of functions. Clean out blood clots from your veins and hear, remove plaque and ldl cholesterol, monitor heart rate and other bodily functions, destroy disease cells and so on. 

The truth is however, this will probably never come out as it cures too much, and by curing all these diseases then the medical industry will loose a lot of money on selling medical supplies. So basically most if not all medical manufacturers don't want a cure so they may continue to sell they're drugs/medical supplies.

Moving on......

Bodybuilding will take a turn in the future, as does everything in this universe. Nothing is everlasting or permanent. So I honestly think that the GH guts will go away but so will steroids and other things.

----------


## Latimus

thats gross man...

----------


## Slic4788

> 1.) The GH gut is caused by enlarged internal organs which protude towards the abdomen. Growth hormone increases the count of cells in a persons body. It is not the size of cells in a living organism that determines that creatures size, it is the genetic coding which allows a certain size. GH allows humans to create new and more cells than genetically allowed. While anabolic androgenic steroids only cause hypertrophy (enlargement of muscle cell.) GH causes hyperplasia (division and creation of new cells.)
> 
> 2.) Yes, the myostatin gene mutation is a excellent discovery indeed. The gene is responsible for muscle growth control. It is a handicap or a retardation if you will. It pretty much regulates the amount of time it takes to recuperate a muscle cell. If you remove it, the cells will generate very rapidly. A sheep and rat had the myostatin gene genetically removed and they grew 300% faster than they normally would. Furthermore, this gene (like all others) must serve an important function in a living organism. Simply removing it could cause catastrophic problems considering no one knows yet what the long term effects are of missing a myostatin gene.
> 
> -I just want to point out that genetics and biology is some pretty cool stuff. By learning to play with the dna coding, you can pretty much make "SUPER HUMANS." You can evolve them without waiting generations to see the evolution. However, as stated above, each gene serves a purpose and toying with them can and will have consequences.
> 
> 3.)Nano-technology. I don't know if any of you are following up on this, but this is BIG, REAL BIG. Not really actually, considering that nano-technology is as small as cells in your body. Super drugs are being created as we speak. Nano-technology serves many purpouses, but mostly in the medical field. Nano-robots can be installed into a liquid compatible with human bodily fluids and injected just like steroids. Once these robots are inside they may perform hundreds of functions. Clean out blood clots from your veins and hear, remove plaque and ldl cholesterol, monitor heart rate and other bodily functions, destroy disease cells and so on. 
> 
> The truth is however, this will probably never come out as it cures too much, and by curing all these diseases then the medical industry will loose a lot of money on selling medical supplies. So basically most if not all medical manufacturers don't want a cure so they may continue to sell they're drugs/medical supplies.
> ...


just had to say this...awesome post bro  :Thumps Up:

----------


## inspector_injector

--^ Thanks. I think a got a little too technical but nano-tech and biology amazes the hell outta me. As well as chemistry.

----------


## G-Force

that gut is horrendous

----------


## goose

[QUOTE=JohnnyB]I got that truned around, there's an inhabitor in the muscle cells, its called myostatin, they have made a drug that will block it or reduce it effect on controlling muscle growth. 

Here's some info on it http://fig.cox.miami.edu/~cmallery/1.../myostatin.htm


Thanks for the information, IGF came out around 92,its been availible for us around 2 years.My question is: Do the pro`s today have any anabolics that are not availible for us?

goose4....

----------


## Seattle Junk

he's pregnant, don't be so critical.

----------


## TheOak*

Hes gonna blow!

----------


## juicy_brucy

look what it can do to your head aswell....

----------


## juicy_brucy

TheOak*, those Ronnie pics are terrible. Frank Zane and Flex are still my fav... And lets not forget Franco and Yates...

----------


## juicy_brucy

I gotta bump this...

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> Hes gonna blow!


great pics ! ...lol.............

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

[QUOTE=goose4]


> I got that truned around, there's an inhabitor in the muscle cells, its called myostatin, they have made a drug that will block it or reduce it effect on controlling muscle growth. 
> 
> Here's some info on it http://fig.cox.miami.edu/~cmallery/1.../myostatin.htm
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information, IGF came out around 92,its been availible for us around 2 years.My question is: Do the pro`s today have any anabolics that are not availible for us?
> 
> goose4....


INTERLEUKIN 15, but is available for us anyway.

----------


## aadrenaline

> I got that truned around, there's an inhabitor in the muscle cells, its called myostatin, they have made a drug that will block it or reduce it effect on controlling muscle growth. 
> 
> Here's some info on it http://fig.cox.miami.edu/~cmallery/1.../myostatin.htm
> 
> JohnnyB




that cow is jacked! lol

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

myostatin block only muscle growth, not spleen growth ......lol..............

--------------------------------------------------------
A team of scientists led by McPherron and Lee at John Hopkins University was investigating a group of proteins that regulate cell growth and differentiation. During their investigations they discovered the gene that may be responsible for the phenomenon of increased muscle mass, also called double-muscling (1, 2). Myostatin, the protein that the gene encodes, is a member of a superfamily of related molecules called transforming growth factors beta (TGF-b ). It is also referred to as growth and differentiation factor-8 (GDF-8). By knocking out the gene for myostatin in mice, they were able to show that the transgenic mice developed two to three times more muscle than mice that contained the same gene intact. Lee commented that the myostatin gene knockout mice "look like Schwarzenegger mice." (3).

Further exploration of genes present in skeletal muscle in the two breeds of double-muscled cattle revealed mutations in the gene that codes for myostatin. The double-muscling trait of the myostatin gene knockout mice and the double-muscled cattle demonstrates that myostatin performs the same biological function in these two species. Apparently, myostatin may inhibit the growth of skeletal muscle. Knocking out the gene in transgenic mice or mutations in the gene such as in the double-muscled cattle result in larger muscle mass. This discovery has paved the way for a plethora of futuristic implications from breeding super-muscled livestock to treatment of human muscle wasting diseases.

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> Ok it`s not me.I was looking at pics of my favourite BB; the super FLEX... and accidentally found this pic.
> 
> goose4...
> 
> ps.At least Flex looks good.


he is Orville Burke.

----------


## goose

> INTERLEUKIN 15, but is available for us anyway.



INTERLEUKIN 15: a key to disrupted intraepithelial lymphocyte homeostasis and lymphomagenesis in celiac disease- how useful of a tool in bodybuilding is INTERLEUKIN 15? How common is it used by bodybuilders? All the pro`s on it?

goose4........

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> INTERLEUKIN 15: a key to disrupted intraepithelial lymphocyte homeostasis and lymphomagenesis in celiac disease- how useful of a tool in bodybuilding is INTERLEUKIN 15? How common is it used by bodybuilders? All the pro`s on it?
> 
> goose4........


 
*Cell Biol Int. 2003;27(10):845-51.*

*Interleukin-15 increases myosin accretion in human skeletal myogenic cultures.*

*Furmanczyk PS*, *Quinn LS*.

University of Washington, School of Medicine, Seattle, WA 98195, USA.

Interleukin-15 (IL-15) has been shown to have anabolic effects on skeletal muscle in rodent studies conducted in vitro and in vivo. The mechanism of IL-15 action on muscle appears to be distinct from that of the well-characterized muscle anabolic factor insulin -like growth factor-I (IGF-I). IL-15 action has not been investigated in a human culture system nor in detail in primary skeletal myogenic cells. The purpose of this study was to compare the effects of IL-15 and IGF-I in primary human skeletal myogenic cells. Accretion of a major myofibrillar protein, myosin heavy chain (MHC), was used as a measure of muscle anabolism. We found that both growth factors induced increases in MHC accretion in primary human skeletal myogenic cultures; however, IL-15 and IGF-I actions were temporally distinct. IL-15 was more effective at stimulating MHC accretion when added to cultures after differentiation of myoblasts had occurred. In contrast, IGF-I was more effective at stimulating MHC accretion when added to cultures prior to differentiation of myoblasts. These results using a human system support recent findings from rodent models which indicate that the primary mode of IGF-I action on skeletal muscle anabolism is through stimulation of myogenic precursor cells, whereas the primary target of IL-15 action is the differentiated muscle fiber. Further, since clinical and experimental studies have shown IGF-I is not effective in preventing skeletal muscle wasting, the distinct mode of action of IL-15 suggests it may be of potential usefulness in the treatment of muscle wasting disorders. 


*Endocrinology. 1995 Aug;136(8):3669-72.*


*Interleukin-15: a novel anabolic cytokine for skeletal muscle.*

*Quinn LS*, *Haugk KL*, *Grabstein KH*.

Geriatric Research, Education, and Clinical Center, American Lake VA Medical Center, Tacoma, WA 98493, USA.

Interleukin-15 (IL-15) is a recently discovered growth factor which is highly expressed in skeletal muscle. In order to determine a functional role for IL-15 in skeletal myogenesis, the effects of IL-15 on myoblast proliferation and muscle-specific myosin heavy chain (MHC) expression were analyzed using the mouse C2 skeletal myogenic cell line and primary fetal bovine skeletal myogenic cultures. IL-15 had no effect on [3H]thymidine incorporation, nor on the rate of myoblast differentiation, assessed by anti-MHC immunocytochemical staining, in either type of culture. However, Western blot analyses revealed that IL-15 used at concentrations of 10 or 100 ng/ml increased MHC accumulation five-fold in C2 myoblast cultures and 2.5-fold in primary bovine myogenic cultures. Moreover, C2 myotubes formed in the presence of IL-15 appeared larger than controls. These findings indicate IL-15 can stimulate differentiated myocytes and muscle fibers to accumulate increased amounts of contractile proteins. Well-fused primary bovine myogenic cultures treated with the mitotic inhibitor aphidicolin, then administered IL-15 and/or the anabolic growth factor insulin-like growth factor-I (IGF-I), were analyzed for MHC accumulation using Western blots. IL-15 used at 10 ng/ml doubled MHC accumulation and was as effective as IGF-I used at 10 or 100 ng/ml. IL-15 and IGF-I used together increased MHC accumulation close to five-fold, indicating these two factors can act additively on muscle fibers. These findings indicate IL-15 affects parameters associated with skeletal muscle fiber hypertrophy, and suggest that IL-15 may be a novel anabolic agent to increase skeletal muscle mass.

----------


## goose

Thanks OSW for the great information.What do you think,would you give it a try?

goose4....

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> Thanks OSW for the great information.What do you think,would you give it a try?
> 
> goose4....


expensive,expensive out of my reach.

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

anyway, i will like and do it !

----------


## goose

What prices are we talking about,I get the Impression its nasty.

goose4....

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> What prices are we talking about,I get the Impression its nasty.
> 
> goose4....


 $ 3550 1 mg.

----------


## jerseyboy

He must be a "preggomorph" body type.

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

the king............. or the queen?

............lol...........

----------


## TheOak*

HAHAHAHA pregomorhp, classic  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Pinnacle

> I got that truned around, there's an inhabitor in the muscle cells, its called myostatin, they have made a drug that will block it or reduce it effect on controlling muscle growth. 
> 
> Here's some info on it http://fig.cox.miami.edu/~cmallery/1.../myostatin.htm
> 
> JohnnyB


dammm shame..... you can't be on anabolics to be eligible for the study.


http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00104078

----------


## goose

Here is an interview with the late Paul Borresen,talking about the next big thing, Histamine suppression.

AE: What's going to be the next big revelation is sports pharmacology for bodybuilders? 

PB: Histamine suppression maybe. I don't know if it's a big revelation, but it's an exciting new development. Asking me the "big revelation" is like asking me the cure for cancer (laughing). This is one of the most interesting new things I know of. I also think short duration big doses of gear occasionally is another new development. But whenever you've got a new development, people certainly do try to shoot you down, don't they? But it is going on and it does work at the right times. 

AE: Let's explore histamine suppression for a moment. How does this work? 

PB: Well, I'm a very strong believer that allergies are the primary reason why we don't grow or why we age. Because our bodies become more and more unable to recognize itself, or starts to think itself is an enemy. A lot of diseases like senility are examples of this, as we get older we start to attack our own brain, Graves disease where we attack our own endocrine system, these diseases develop as we get older and develop as our bodies start to slip. That's really why we age. 

I always look at what's stopping this person from growing, not what will make this person grow. The first most important thing for any bodybuilder is to have a cytotoxic test to find out every food he's allergic to and remove it. That's just simple logic. Allergies occur in times of excess. Bodybuilders live for excess, we force-feed, we overeat, we create more of these reactions in our bodies. The mechanism is histamine, the body creates histamine in an allergic response to try to fight any change in the body. People with allergic reactions take anti-histamines, or histamine suppression. Now, I'm saying that histamine is a control, it's something that holds us back as bodybuilders. It's a defense mechanism that can go wrong. So when you push the gear up or when you push the food up, I find that if you do a cytotoxic test on someone when they're dieting and then you do one on them when they're force feeding they'll end up allergic to a whole host of things when they're force feeding. So I would then use histamine suppression. At times of excess, when you're pushing the course, when you're eating hard, when you're trying to grow, you hit a sticking point, by incorporating an anti-histamine you'll find that growth comes easier. 

AE: That's interesting. 

PB: It works. But I'm sure when this interview goes out, I'm sure everyone will tell me how suicidal it is. You have an idea, and it automatically gets attacked. And I'm not always right. However, when I am right, everyone else had the idea first. That's why I like people like Dan Duchaine, I admire the guy because he speaks his mind. And he's not always right, but he's been right enough times that he deserves a lot of credit. He thought of things like DNP , he came up with the idea of using Cytradren, not me. I'd never even heard of it until one day I saw it in one of his articles and I decided to try it out on my people. You know, I coach a lot of people, and if someone says something works, I see if it works. I often try it out on myself first, or I've got a bodybuilder that I'll go to and say to him, "I don't know if this stuff works, do you want to try it with me?" And you'd be surprised how many people are out there just stupid enough to say yes! (laughing) 

AE: Dan also knows when to admit that he's wrong. [Editors note: Remember, when this interview was conducted, Dan Duchaine was still alive] 

PB: He does, and I like that. How can he be right all the time, how can anyone? But people seem to forget when he's right and remember when he's wrong. That's not fair, that's not seeing the whole picture and the contributions he's made. If I ever made a contribution in my life to bodybuilding as much as the Underground Steroid Handbook made, that is the biggest single contribution to our sport because it brought knowledge to everyday people. All of a sudden it wasn't a few elite people in the world that knew what to do, everyone did! 

AE: I know you've worked with a lot of elite level bodybuilders. Generally what kind of dosages have you seen being used at that level? 

PB: I get accused of naming names all the time, but that's basically a case of people naming names on my behalf. I never coached Dorian, he used to phone me up and ask for my advice, but I never coached him. I certainly never coached Ernie [Taylor] either, or Lee Priest for that matter. I met Lee for the first time at my seminar, he did me the honor of turning up. But, I see some individuals, top amateurs and pros, using very high dosages for a long time. And it concerns me, because whether people like it or not, I'm doing a research study with the University of Glamorgan here in the UK. You'd better get the name of that University right! Anyway, I'm working with a Professor Bruce Davis, he's heading up the team with myself, and we are simply taking subjects than have been on steroids for 20 years or more and looking at them, echogram, cardiogram, testing their fitness, blood tests, everything. It takes a full day for the protocol. 

AE: What are you finding? 

PB: The first 14 people we looked at had cardiac damage. Now that frightened the shit out of me. I can quote this because this is accurate and anyone can check this with Glamorgan, 4 of the subject are probably going to need operations within the next 10 years. Now I did not expect the damage to come out in the cardiac area, I expected it to come out in the liver and the kidneys. Now we're going to produce a paper and I was expecting it to prove that after 20 years of steroid use , everyone was alright. And that isn't the case. After 20 years, 50% of the people were perfectly health, 40% had damage that was repairable, and 10% had irreversible cardiac damage. That's the results so far. That's a bit scary, isn't it? 

AE: It is. 

PB: There's no arguing it either. I know lots of bodybuilders, and I'll take the people I talk to or coach and ask them if they'd like to go along. They get a complete check over, blood test for free. One of the members of my staff, Bill Bingham, he's only 22, and he has elevated cardiac enzyme at age 22. He's now come off everything under my advice. In 10 years time, he would have been one of those 10%. We've got a 27-year old who will need a heart bypass operation before he's 30. It frightened the life out of me because it's hardcore evidence. It's the first quality research into this that I know about. 

AE: How many subjects have been tested so far? 

PB: I've only seen the results from 30 subjects, they've actually tested more. The full study will be 200 subjects by the time the paper is written. 

AE: When do you expect that to be out? 

PB: The paper should be out in 16 weeks. I don't want thousands of people emailing the University of Glamorgan asking for this reseach, but as a magazine you could. They'd happily provide it to you. They'll happily tell you about it. I don't think they'll want to go into exacting details with you because as scientists they need to complete the study, but they will at least confirm the study is ongoing and that the indications are not what we expected. We actually intended to prove that anabolic steroid use was perfectly healthy and all this cardiac stuff has come up. [Editors note: After I transcribed this portion of the tape, I contacted the University to inquire about the test Paul is referring too. Nothing has been confirmed as of yet] 

AE: I look forward to seeing that study. Let's talk about training and nutrition for a bit, I don't believe anyone that interviews you ever takes the time to get your views on those subjects. They always focus on drugs with you. 

PB: They always do when I get interviewed, and it quite honestly annoys me. Drugs are not really what matters, they're not everything are they. 

AE: Well, you know why that is, most people would rather read about drugs. 

PB: I don't know about the people reading the magazines, but publishers definitely like the more controversial stuff. 

AE: For training, I know you really advocate pre-exhaustion and rest-pause style systems. What are the advantages of training in this fashion? 

PB: I go back to the science. Were trying to make muscle fibers thicker to make our bodies bigger. Right? That's what we're doing. The body recruits muscle fibers, and this is in the scientific literature for everyone to see, in reverse order. It recruits the small ones first, they're shorter and stronger. So when we train a 6 to 8 rep set, we only train about 30% of our fibers, and these are going to be the shortest and smallest ones. Therefore, even if we doubled their thickness, we're not going to see huge increases in size. We need to get down to the big, thick, weak fibers, which are only worked in the latter stages of a set or workout. So, it's pure science. When I, or you, are doing a set, we're initially only using the small, strong fibers. As you get weaker, you start to bring into play the larger fibers. So, as you put the weight down and pick another weight up, you're getting deeper. The reason why I like drop-setting, is because by the time you get down to the bar, or using no weight at all, that's when the weakest fibers in your body, which happen to be the largest, are getting hit. And therefore, you're gaining the most size. You have to work down through the muscle fibers, I actually take a workout as a way to recruit all the muscle fibers in a given area, not as an objective to lift weight. The weights immaterial, I don't care if I have to lift egg boxes to get big, I simply want to get big. 

AE: One of the biggest problems I face is convincing people that the weights they use are not as important as the fashion in which they are lifting and the intensity while doing so. 

PB: As you know, I have a back injury, I can no longer do a 400-500 lb bench press. So, I'll do 50-60 reps on flyes, perhaps a triple-drop set of flyes, and then do a 200-300 lb bench press. By then, I'm tired and pre-exhausted. And yes, the guy next to me in the gym is probably looking at me saying, "I can do that", but he couldn't do it after doing what I did. Even Simon, [Cohen] and this man is big and massive, called me up to day to tell me that his chest has been sore for the last 5 days. It told me, "Paul, it's awesome!!!" And this is Mr. Universe getting really excited. He's telling me that he's got a whole new way to train and that he loves it. Now we're planning on putting another 20 lbs on Simon just by improving his training. Here I am at 260-ish, my training partner is 240-ish, and by the end of the workout, we're picking Simon up off the floor. We only did 4 sets, and by the last set, Simon's ready to die. But he loved it, he loved it. He's my star of tomorrow. 

AE: You take a Simon Cohen. How do you advocate someone the size of a Simon Cohen eat during the offseason? 

PB: Macronutrients. I'm concerned with Simon getting 400 g of quality protein down. I'm concerned that Simon doesn't get too fat, within the confines of that, it really doesn't matter what he does. If Simon wants a pizza, I say Simon, have a pizza. I'm more concerned that if his diet is too clean, he cannot eat enough. Also, what the hell are we going to do to clean it up? What are we going to take out if he's living on turkey breasts? My answer is, when you're trying to eat more than you need, which you have to do to get bigger, you've got to use whatever food you can eat. There's only fat, protein, and carbs, there's only fuel. So, as long as their enough protein, and we supplement his diet with 200 g of protein a day, and he eat plenty of steak, turkey, chicken, lean red meat, things like this. He's consuming some source of protein every 2.5 hours, and in between meals, he's having small protein shakes, 10-15 grams of protein. We're trying to keep a constant blood supply of all the amino acids needed for muscle growth. I start my seminars with, "Close your eyes, and imagine a sphere floating in space. It's spinning like the earth, and outside that sphere is the ocean. Running through that ocean are tubes of liquid. Well, that sphere is the muscle cell, and the ocean is the lymph that surrounds it and the tubes are the blood. To build muscle, you've got to get all the amino acids into the muscle cell. To do that, you've got to get them into the lymph, to do that you've got to get them into the blood. And to do that, you've got to get them into the stomach, and to do that you've got to them into the stomach you've got to eat. There are 22 amino acids that you should be eating every 3 hours." 

That's how I start my seminars, with those words. That's what I believe. Nutrition is first about getting those amino acids in, then it's about providing enough energy. That means eating, and eat what the hell you bloody like 

AE: Do you often find that people stop making progress because they're not consuming enough calories? 

PB: Definitely. It's definitely more that than simply not enough protein. It's not enough calories, therefore, the nutrition that's required to build muscle is going to be diverted to providing basic energy needs which is always going to be a priority over muscle growth. 

AE: The reason why I ask is simply because that's what I see every day. When I evaluate people's diets their simply not consuming enough calories. 

PB: Right, they're living on turkey breasts. 

AE: The whole thing has been created by the supplement companies which would have you believe that these athletes live on rice and chicken and eat clean year round. In addition to that, they consume copious amounts of supplements. In reality, this simply isn't happening. 

PB: You know I own a supplement company. The word supplement is the key here. You should eat lots of food, a diet rich in protein, fats, and carbs and then add supplements on top. People who replace their meals with MRP's and things, they're never going to grow. Eat the MRP as well as the meal. That's what an MRP is for, to drink with your steak and eggs. I'm going to be hit for saying this, but all my people have steak and eggs before bed every night. The reason for that is this. In the wild, when a lion eats a zebra, it doesn't only absorb 30 grams of that food, I mean, it only eats once a week. You can extrapolate this to man, we didn't eat every three hours. When we eat, we don't only absorb 30 grams, if we did, we be the size of mice. The fact is that the amount of nutrients we absorb from our food is largely dependent on the kind of food we eat. If you eat red meat and eggs, it's very slowly absorbed. You can eat 150 grams of protein in this fashion and it's going to take all night to be absorbed. That way you're covering yourself throughout the night and you always sleep deep on proteins and fats. It's natural to eat and sleep. So, all my clients will have a big steak and eggs before going to bed, that way I know their muscle cells are getting a constant infusion of amino acids throughout the night. I used to advocate that my clients wake up and eat in the middle of the night. Now I prefer to have them simply eat a high protein moderate fat meal before going to bed. 

goose4...

----------


## Pinnacle

Nice post goose!

~Pinnacle~

----------


## juicy_brucy

very nice post.... good readin material.. Printed it off, read it at work, and now I'm telling you "great read"....

----------


## ajfina

not sure but isn't Paul Borresen dead?

----------


## JAMIE720

yeah massive heart attack,go figure

----------


## ajfina

> yeah massive heart attack,go figure


damnnnnn

----------


## goose

> yeah massive heart attack,go figure



Before making a stupid statment like `go figure` make sure you know your facts.He did not die of ASS USE! So in the furture please do not make these comments and give people the wrong idea!!!!!

goose4.......  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## JAMIE720

Hey Goose who said he died of aas use,I didnt.I Thought I read a while back he had a heart attack.Ive been using aas for the last 6 years and wouldnt want to give anybody the "wrong" impression since Im currently on probably more shit than you.Cheers.

----------


## goose

> Hey Goose who said he died of aas use,I didnt.I Thought I read a while back he had a heart attack.Ive been using aas for the last 6 years and wouldnt want to give anybody the "wrong" impression since Im currently on probably more shit than you.Cheers.



I got the wrong idea with your comment- take care dude.

goose4......

----------


## ajfina

i never thought he die cause AAS , I thought he die cause the steak and eggs before bed time  :Smilie: 
evrything cool guys
I remenber i bought hes book the red one forgot the name of it ,it was so hard to read cause the pages were red inside (if im not mystaking)
seriously anyone knows why he had a hardattack at the ages of 31 thats young bro

----------


## juicehoe

Wow those pictures are brutal. Thats why i love arnolds build... his waist was what 29inchs or something like that 




> the king............. or the queen?
> 
> ............lol...........

----------


## maxxwell

For every BB with gh gut I can think of 100 diabetics with a hugh gut from taking insulin . I am not saying that the gh did not play any role in his distended gut but it certainly was not the only factor. I am sure 5000 calories a day did not help either. Check out my GH gut under the thread Ansomone results.

----------


## Pinnacle

> I can think of 100 diabetics with a hugh gut from taking insulin. .


Funny you say that.I'm having that issue right now with slin.I've heard tale of this before,but it's happening to me as well.I won't be running slin anymore,I can tell you that.


~Pinnacle~

----------


## goose

> i never thought he die cause AAS , I thought he die cause the steak and eggs before bed time 
> evrything cool guys
> I remenber i bought hes book the red one forgot the name of it ,it was so hard to read cause the pages were red inside (if im not mystaking)
> seriously anyone knows why he had a hardattack at the ages of 31 thats young bro


Paul died at the age of 38,of heart attack from nubian and cocaine,he had a drug problem.It is a very sad story,he had major surgery in his back, thats why he got addicted to nubian and cocaine.He was very extreme,even crazy.I loved him because he was very honest.This guy trained Dorian Yates with his ASS ideas.He had his own style of cycles,I mean this guy was 5`9 260,6% BF!!! Check this interview with him.





NM: First, Paul, how are you feeling? I heard that you suffered an accident recently.

PB: Yes, I took a nasty fall and was laid up for four-and-a-half months. It required major surgery. For a long time, I was in a full body brace. While in the hospital, I went down to 170 pounds! I recovered quickly but, of course, I was receiving glutamine, Deca , and growth hormone ! It was no problem getting it into the hospital. Since then, I've entered some area contests and won, but my goal is to come back from having a broken back and win the Nationals.

NM: Any innovative substances that you've been experimenting with?

PB: Whenever there's anything new, I'll try it! You know of the new oils used to inflate a muscle, like Synthol? Well, I've put together a combination of oils in my lab that contains nandrolone , benzyl alcohol, and silica gel. It provides a permanent growth due to the fact that the silica coats the muscle fibers. But it also gives you 300 milligrams of gear per milliliter. It's really amazing, but it can be overdone, as in the case of Ernie Taylor. Have you seen his triceps?

NM: Of course. They're so freaky, they look "fake."

PB: They don't look right. That's an example of an overdone local effect. As far as anything else new, I've been experimenting with prostaglandins since '95. When I won the Northwest Championship, I had six milliliters of Cavajet, which is something that's used to get an erection. But I didn't need it there, so I put it in my arms and shoulders! I've been working with people using Prostaglandins before going to bed at night, and we've seen phenomenal results. They can also be used to provide "local" enlargement. I use it to smooth out my symmetry.

NM: Were there any side effects?

PB: I don't feel that the claims of bad side effects are all that genuine. If you look at the risks and side effects of pharmacology as a whole, prostaglandins fall pretty low down on the list.

NM: What's the typical drug regime of some of the people you coach?

PB: I'm coaching people who use two thousand milligrams of gear each day. They're very big. If you're going to take that level of anabolics, I believe in very short coursesthirty days, at the most, before your body realizes what happened. I'm a firm believer that receptor sites up-regulate. When you do about 5000 milligrams a week, they respond unbelievably. People are going up a pound a day for 18 days straight.

NM: So by using super-physiologic dosages and keeping cycles short, you won't need to increase the dosages with each successive cycle?

PB: You should need less! It's like training. A newcomer does 16 sets and makes gains. The more advanced someone is, the less amount of sets they need to do. I only do about four or five sets. I'm helping Ian Harrison prepare for the Arnold, and he needs even fewer sets per workout.

NM: How long of a wait do you recommend before starting another course?

PB: At least 15 days, which comes to 21 days after your last shot. But if you wait too much longer than three weeks, you're going backwards in your progress. You'll spend time "making up" for what you've lost, even if you use anti-catabolics.

NM: Tell me a little about your company. How did it get started?

PB: A few years back, my wife and I started a company called Chemical Nutrition. Unfortunately, we took on a partner of dubious integrity. It got so bad that he threatened to put me in a body bag! I ended that relationship and started Biohazard. We've been growing very quickly in the UK, and I'm glad to say that my ex-partner's business is declining badly. I don't follow a business "strategy." I focus on culture. I want to make the best products. I won't bullshit anyone or let anyone work for me who isn't honest. I have an MBA degree, and my business philosophy is not to build an empire; rather, we want to build many castles. I want to make money, but I have to look at myself in the mirror every day. I have to respect what I see.

NM: What is the most unique Biohazard product?

PB: We have something called Ravenger 5, which is a special grade of protein powder. It has the exact amino acid make-up, in proprietary order, of human musclethe only product of its kind. It took a lot of work getting the proper ratios required. We finally came up with a combination of whey, egg albumin, soy isolate, and wheat gluten. The glutamine is not a free form because protein works best in a natural peptide chain. I'm not a big fan of aminos in free form.

NM: You've been outspoken in the past about professional bodybuilders. You made some statements recently concerning Paul Dillett...

PB: I have nothing personal against him. He doesn't train all that hard. He's very lazy. I don't like it when bodybuilders rely on massive amounts of gear and don't train correctly or look after their health. Everyone I work with uses high androgens, and we take certain precautions. I have them all on glycerin. It reduces water and blood pressure. It's an indigestible carb, which causes water to be drawn from the surrounding tissues like the skin. It also increases vascularity.

NM: What is your current stack?

PB: For the first ten days, I take 1000 mg of Sustanon a day. Days 11 to 20, I take 800 mg of Deca, 400 mg of Primobolan , and 600 mg of test propionate a day. Days 21 to 30, I do 400 mg of propionate, 200 mg of Winstrol , and four of my Triple X capsules, which are a homemade combination of Dinatropinol, T3, and oral insulin . I also take a 30-IU shot of insulin every time I eat a meal.

NM: Gee, is that all?

PB: That's what it takes. I want to make the most massive gains possible. I've gained 94 pounds in the last five months. Oh, I almost forgotI also use growth hormone four days at a time, which is the way a child produces it, in four-day spurts. It doesn't work as well if you stay on it all the time. Consistent use suppresses your natural GH secretion, plus you build up a tolerance to its effects. I use 12 IUs of GH each day I use it.

NM: No cycling down the dosages of the steroid stack?

PB: No, I just stop. I don't feel that there's much benefit from cycling down. By distancing the shots and the half-life of the drugs, a "cycle down" occurs naturally. I want to clean out as soon as possible. When people stick in low levels of gear in order to "bridge," they're not clearing anything.

NM: Any anti-estrogens?

PB: Aminoglutathiamide is terrific when used the last ten days before a show. It makes you freaky hard. It's a pretty risky drug, however. The ACTH [Adrenal Corticol Tropic Hormone] kickback can create a bigger problem than what you started with. It's a gamble. I use Tamoxifen , 40 mg a day before bed, if I start to get too puffy.

NM: I noticed that you don't use any orals.

PB: For what I use, it wouldn't be healthy. I would hate to take 2,000 mg of 2-mg Anavar tablets!

NM: Definitely not practical. No veterinarian steroids ?

PB: No. One thing I've learned from my studies in pharmacology is that mammalian physiology may be similar, but there are species differences. A veterinarian drug is developed through veterinarian research by companies that design it for animals. There aren't any studies of their effectiveness in humans. You need much higher doses than the proper human equivalent. A dog's testosterone would work in a human, just not as effectively. Since I can't control what's compatible and what isn't, I won't use them.

NM: Is there really any way of detecting counterfeits?

PB: It's so easy to fake the ampoules and boxes. Whenever you see an exposé of what is fake and how a "real" steroid should look, the counterfeiters just copy the "real" one. There are a few tricks. For example, Primo shouldn't fall out when you turn the box upside down.

NM: Unless the dealer has pulled the vial out a few times.

PB: That's a good point. In that case, it could be real, but you'd think it was fake. There's just no way of knowing. Some guys over here copied the pink pentagon Thai D-bol and put 5 mg of clenbuterol in them.

NM: Five milligrams?! My God, did anyone die?

PB: There were nine reported deaths. I took one, and went into the hospital.

NM: What's your present association with Dorian Yates?

PB: I take a phone call from Dorian every couple of weeks about technical matters. He'll usually have me come down to his house and ask me about various drugs. I showed him how to use growth hormone and IGF. I helped him with his DNP usage for his last Olympia show. I can honestly say that DNP can produce a condition that's unbelievable, but you've got to get it right! I find it horrendous. My temperature went up to 103 degrees. I was sick, and it felt like I was on fire.

NM: So in the future, will you just stick to using clen ?

PB: No, I'd still use the DNP. I'll just suffer. It can make you lose five pounds of fat in a week. My waist is 31 inches. That's also one benefit of being in the hospital. I had to have two ribs removed, which made my waist slimmer. Cher had a similar surgical procedure done on her to produce a longer torso look. I love it!

NM: What is the best steroid, in your opinion?

PB: If I had to recommend just one, I'd have to say that Deca has the best risk to benefit ratio. But my absolute favorite drug is Primobolan.

NM: I love Primo, too. People think it's weak because it doesn't produce water weight. Deca, on the other hand, bloats me as much as straight testosterone.

PB: You're telling me! Deca is very bloating. Not all tests cause as much water retention. But some people seem to go for that bloat, don't they? They equate it with more size.

NM: What drugs don't you like?

PB: I don't like testosterone cypionate . It's a very raw drug. It also makes you depressed. Anadrol is a shit drug. The fact that it's a 50-mg tablet tells you how weak it is.

NM: I've often made that same point, but it's amazing how many people don't "get" it. The low-dosed drugs, like Winstrol, build the most muscle.

PB: Winstrol is a very potent tissue-building drug in the truest sense! As far as effectiveness in building muscle, 50 mg of Winny tabs will blow 50 mg of Anadrol right out of the water!

NM: Thank you! It's nice to know I'm not alone in that evaluation.

PB: It's so obvious. Anadrol is designed to correct anemia. It builds red blood cells. It does not build muscle. It may help at the end of a course to "fill up" on blood, which may help you to hold on to the gained weight. It's a poor man's EPO [erythropoietin]. If I wanted to make a lot of money, I'd design a drug and call it Super-bol 5,000,000! Everyone will think it's really strong! 

People have so much of this stuff wrong. They think that Primo's weak, when it's actually very strong. They say that Anadrol is powerful, when it's actually very weak. Cypionate is more popular than enanthate , but the enanthate is terrific and cyp is crap. They draw conclusions without really understanding basic pharmacology. People should be using the finer, sophisticated drugs like Primo and Winstrol, not cypionates and the veterinarian products. It's so absurd!

NM: Does it make sense not to stack too many different steroids?

PB: All steroids compete with each other. That's why I say to take Sus for ten days, then Deca for ten days, and so on. Proviron is thought to be an anti-estrogen, but it's really an anti-androgen. Clomid is an underrated anti-estrogen.

NM: How does Clomid differ from Cyclofenil ?

PB: Cyclofenil is a weak estrogen. Even if it competes for estrogen sites, some might get through. Clomid removes the estrogen, so it's much more effective.

NM: Who's the most outrageous steroid abuser you've ever known?

PB: I'd love to say, but I can't.

NM: You don't have to name names.

PB: Okay, the craziest thing that I've ever seen was done by a British pro. He takes a 100-ml bottle and sticks whatever he can get into it, no matter what. Deca, cyp, Equipoise , anything! He'll then take a five-ml shot of that every three hours.

NM: Wow!

PB: He'll also put in ten mg of propionate every day into specific body parts. He doesn't consider that a part of his stack because it's "locating." He does a total of at least 60 shots a day.

NM: That's mind-boggling. How does he look?

PB: Pretty ****ing awesome!

NM: No doubt! Paul, are there any last comments that you'd like to make?

PB: I just want to be able to provide accurate information and sell products that I know are effective. My motto is, "Ignorance killslet's kill ignorance." I honestly believe that if we give the people the right information, we'll build this sport. There are a lot of assholes with too much power in our sport!

NM: I agree. We're doing what we can on this end. I hope that you'll be able to be a regular contributor to Testosterone. Your expertise is invaluable, and I'm sure that our readers will enjoy what you have to say.

PB: I'd love to write for you guys, and providing honest information to people who care is the right reason for doing so.

NM: Paul, I know that there's still so much we could talk about. Let's do this again sometime.

PB: That'd be great.


Whew! Did anybody out there get hurt? I'm sure that I don't have to offer a disclaimer to the drug dosages that Paul has advocated. This is obviously for the most advanced bodybuilder with extensive experience in chemical assistance. Nevertheless, Paul's comprehension of the subject is unquestionably vast, and I'm sure that he's left more than a few people with their heads spinning.

Class dismissed.

goose4...

----------


## goose

> Funny you say that.I'm having that issue right now with slin.I've heard tale of this before,but it's happening to me as well.I won't be running slin anymore,I can tell you that.
> 
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


Are you really going to quit slin? How did it go with you,what gains did you get with slin? Could you expand this issue you have with slin in more detail.Cheers boss.

goose4......

----------


## Pinnacle

> Are you really going to quit slin? How did it go with you,what gains did you get with slin? Could you expand this issue you have with slin in more detail.Cheers boss.
> 
> goose4......


Yes I won't use it again.

I can't say if I gained a pound off it,for the fact I'm on cycle now.

BUT,2 weeks in on the cycle we(my trainer,myself,and nutritionist)noticed I was getting a bloated look in my abdominal region.My BF wasn't going up at all.At first we thought it was HGH.So I had blood work done to see what my IGF levels were and if I was possibly converting too much IGF-2.My IGF levels were very high,but nothing alarming in the sense it would be causing issues of abdominal growth.I can't put my finger on anything else that could have caused this.Also,I stopped the LR3 IGF-1 4 days prior to running the bloodwork,so we could get an accurate reading on levels directly tied to HGH.The other thing is,I don't run slin every day.Only on training days which are every other day.I train twice daily on those days and run 12 iu's PWO in the AM and then again in the pm.Seems as though my stomach doesn't look as bad on my "off" days.But it still has a somewhat bloated look to it.
I'm totally uneducated on this,and need to research and ask some ppl why slin does this.Some have said to me it will go away after I cease the slin(which is in 6 more days)so I'll see what happens.In the mean time I want to find out why slin has this effect on some ppl. 

~Pinnacle~

----------


## Nicky B

> $ 3550 1 mg.


Thats a rip I can get it for $1250 for 1mg. Anyway about the first pic it look like the guy with the gut is just letting it hang which is not smart.

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> Funny you say that.I'm having that issue right now with slin.I've heard tale of this before,but it's happening to me as well.I won't be running slin anymore,I can tell you that.
> 
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


i have 4 years using slin and i have *30 inches waist*.
slin have nothing to do with big gut.
i have used 10-15 ius 2-3 times daily.

read this:
..In conclusion, exogenous IGF-I administered at physiological
doses did not exert marked effects on body wt
gain, carcass dimensions, or body composition in intact,
growing, and well-fed yearling sheep. It had some marked
endocrine and metabolic effects, however, including
suppression of plasma insulin , IGFBP-2, and induced
hyperglycaemia. Marked splenomegaly was also noted.
These changes must be borne in mind in considering any
possible therapeutic use of IGF-I. While IGF-I treatment
in this study did not cause a major somatogenic response
in well fed normally growing animals, higher doses of
IGF-I may be more effective. However, under more severe
conditions such as undernutrition, when GH resistance
occurs (44) IGF-I is a more effective anabolic agonist..

Organ- control- igf 1 treated

Heart 232.0 +/- 11.0 ------- 230.4 +/ 10.4
Liver 1005.9 +/- 48.5 ----- 1027.0 +/- 45.9
*Spleen 78.8 +/- 4.6 ------ 114.6 +/- 4.4 (50 %)*
Lungs 502.6 +/- 29.9 ------ 515.1+/- 28.3
Kidneys 131.8 +/- 5.3 ------ 145.6 +/- 5.0

and:

*Differences in the association of insulin-like growth factor-I (IGF-I) and IGF-I variants with rat, sheep, pig, human and chicken plasma-binding proteins.*

*Lord AP*, *Bastian SE*, *Read LC*, *Walton PE*, *Ballard FJ*.

Child Health Research Institute, North Adelaide, South Australia.

*"*Associations between labelled insulin-like growth factors (IGFs) and IGF-binding proteins in plasma have been compared in the rat, sheep, human, pig and chicken. The IGFs tested were recombinant human IGF-I, the truncated variant, des(1-3)IGF-I, and *LR3IGF-I*, an extended form that had been engineered so as to minimize interactions with IGF-binding proteins. Marked species differences were demonstrated, notably that the IGF-I variants which exhibited extremely weak binding in rat plasma bound significantly in plasma from the other species. This result was shown both by size-exclusion chromatography of labelled IGFs added to plasma, in which the extent of variant IGF-I binding decreased in the order sheep > human > pig = chicken > rat, and by competition for labelled IGF-I binding in vitro, in which the order was pig = chicken > sheep > human > rat. *Notwithstanding these differences, the two IGF-I variants showed only slight between-species binding differences* when tested with purified rat, sheep and human IGF-binding protein-3. Ligand blotting experiments with plasma from the five species similarly showed a consistent pattern in that *IGF-I binding was much greater than des(1-3)IGF-I binding, which in turn was greater than LR3IGF-I binding"*

less binding,more powerful.


THEN, HGH AND LR3 AT SUPRAPHISIOLOGICAL DOSES ARE THE CULPRIT.
high doses daily.

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> Yes I won't use it again.
> 
> I can't say if I gained a pound off it,for the fact I'm on cycle now.
> 
> BUT,2 weeks in on the cycle we(my trainer,myself,and nutritionist)noticed I was getting a bloated look in my abdominal region.My BF wasn't going up at all.At first we thought it was HGH.So I had blood work done to see what my IGF levels were and if I was possibly converting too much IGF-2.My IGF levels were very high,but nothing alarming in the sense it would be causing issues of abdominal growth.I can't put my finger on anything else that could have caused this.Also,I stopped the LR3 IGF-1 4 days prior to running the bloodwork,so we could get an accurate reading on levels directly tied to HGH.The other thing is,I don't run slin every day.Only on training days which are every other day.I train twice daily on those days and run 12 iu's PWO in the AM and then again in the pm.Seems as though my stomach doesn't look as bad on my "off" days.But it still has a somewhat bloated look to it.
> I'm totally uneducated on this,and need to research and ask some ppl why slin does this.Some have said to me it will go away after I cease the slin(which is in 6 more days)so I'll see what happens.In the mean time I want to find out why slin has this effect on some ppl. 
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


The people do not like listen an read.

*Roid gut from LR3 IGF1, IGF 1, IGF 2.:*
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=192437

------------------------------------------

and hooker is banned ,cant post.

----------


## Pinnacle

> THEN, HGH AND LR3 AT SUPRAPHISIOLOGICAL DOSES ARE THE CULPRIT.
> OVER 200 MCG LR3 AND 15 IUS GH DAILY.


I'm not near those doses Ossie.This occurred during my second week using slin.I've never had issues like this before.Has to be something between slin and high dose anabolics,or the combination of those plus HGH as well.I'm puzzled over this.

~Pinnacle~

----------


## j martini

In reply to goose.

Paul borresen was know for exagerating the truth, Dorian said that he never worked with him during his competitive career. Dorian said the first time he met him was when Paul owned the supplement company biohazard which Yates and Kerry Kayes later took over and is now Chemical Nutrition.

As for his physique he had outrageous claims he once told Trevor Smith that he would guest pose for him and that he was 300 pounds and 10% BF needless to say he never showed up citing injury Trevor Smith fell out with him over this.

Truth be told the one and only time he did compete he was 200 pounds on stage. In a local novice event that he won.

He did have some interesting ideas and certainly knew what he was talking about, but you would be best not taking everything he says literally.

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> I'm not near those doses Ossie.This occurred during my second week using slin.I've never had issues like this before.Has to be something between slin and high dose anabolics,or the combination of those plus HGH as well.I'm puzzled over this.
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


i corrected. igf an hgh, high doses

you are using aas mega doses, aas increases igf too.
test 3 gr daily and fina and anything i said you, before.


Originally Posted by *Pinnacle*
_Go for it bro.I'm running 1.5g Fina with 120 mcgs IGF,and other goodies as well._
_You'll like the IGF/Fina combo.You'll really lean out and put on size as well._

_~Pinnacle~_

_---------------------------------------------------_

changing parameters ?

pinnacle at 10-22-2005, 12:41 PM 

2g enanthate 
1g Fina
800 mgs EQ
100 mgs masteron EOD
8 iu's ED HGH..straight!no off days!
of course slin,but I'll be adding IGF at 100 mcgs ED next week to compliment the slin...I'll run slin with it 3 weeks(since I have a week in already)..then break from both,and resume 1 month later. 

at:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=201356
pinnacle at 10-22-2005, 12:41 PM



http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=204012
post n 7
supersteve
Fina is the same as test in that it will make your muscles more sensitive to igf-1.

juicejoe
Christ thats some high doses. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Pinnacle*
_Running 2.75g Test wkly.....sleep is OK,not great though.

~Pinnacle~_

you are near, mr olympia contenders
post n 14
next week?

3-4 gr enanthate
2 fina
1.5-2 gr EQ
200 mcg LR3 ?
etc............?

----------


## j martini

Interview with Trevor Smith and
Ian Harrison of Biohazard USA 
by Jason Mueller

As many of you are probably aware, Biohazard USA recently split from Paul Borreson. I was informed of this the morning of Tuesday, October 19, after reading several emails directing me to Biohazard's web site. There I found a shocking article alleging a long pattern of lies and deception on the part of Paul Borreson, written by his former partners in the Biohazard USA venture. After reading this article, I immediately called Trevor Smith, the man behind the scenes at Biohazard USA. The following interview is a result of my conversation with Trevor. Although our initial conversation was brief, perhaps 20 minutes, I was left with a few indelible impressions. Trevor struck me as a man of great integrity. I expected to speak with a man filled with rage and venom, lashing out at Borreson at every opportunity. What I heard was a man who was deeply hurt, saddened by the events that had transpired. His primary concern, after the obvious welfare of his family, was moving past these events and developing Biohazard USA into the company he always has envisioned. We'll let Trevor and Ian tell the rest of the story.

JM: I know a lot of people have probably read the article on Biohazard and we're reprinting it at the end of this interview. What can the both of you add to the article in regards to what's happened between Paul and yourselves? 

TREVOR: BASICALLY THAT WE WERE LED TO BELIEVE MANY THINGS AND THAT 99.9% OF WHAT WE WERE TOLD WAS NOT THE TRUTH.

IAN: PAUL BORRESEN IS A VERY INTENSE PERSON WITH A GREAT DEAL OF KNOWLEDGE, BUT DUE TO HIS EXTREME ATTEMPTS TO DO 1000 THINGS AT ONCE HE SPREAD HIMSELF SO THIN THAT HE ENDED UP IN A VERY MIXED UP STATE MENTALLY AND PHYSICALLY AND IN HIS PERSONAL LIFE, SO HE WINDS UP LETTING DOWN THE VERY PEOPLE THAT STOOD BY HIM AND LITERALLY HELD HIM UP DURING HIS BAD TIMES.

JM: Can you tell me a little bit about how you both came to be involved with Paul?

TREVOR: I CONTACTED PAUL IN THE FALL OF 1998 AFTER READING HIS FIRST BOOK. I WANTED TO EXCHANGE IDEAS ON WAYS TO USE PHARMACEUTICALS SINCE I WAS ABOUT TO EMBARK ON MY FIRST COURSE. BASICALLY THIS ESCALATED TO HIM WANTING ME TO FORM BIOHAZARD USA. AFTER RESEARCHING THE PRODUCTS AND TRYING THEM OUT, I REALIZED THAT THEY WERE UNIQUE AND THAT A LOT OF PEOPLE WOULD BENEFIT FROM THEM.

IAN: IVE KNOWN PAUL BORRESEN FOR APPROXIMATELY 6 YEARS AND SEEN MANY OF HIS UPS AND DOWNS. I GENUINELY LIKE THE REAL PAUL BORRESEN, BUT THE REAL PAUL BORRESEN (WHO HAS GREAT POTENTIAL MENTALLY) IS SEEN LESS AND LESS THESE DAYS. HIS BASIC MORAL PRINCIPLES, WHICH HE SWEARS TO LIVE BY AND EXPECTS HIS FRIENDS TO ALSO, ARE NOT AS TRUTHFUL AS HE MAY THINK. I FIRST GOT TO KNOW PAUL WHEN HE AND ANOTHER SUPPLEMENT SUPPLIER FOUNDED CHEMICAL NUTRITION. I THEN SAW THE WHOLE FEUD BETWEEN KERRY KAYES AND PAUL BORRESEN TAKE PLACE (SEEING BOTH SIDES OBJECTIVELY). BASICALLY KERRY HELPED FINANCE PAULS IDEAS AND CHEMICAL WAS BORN. IT ENDED THE SAME WAY OUR RELATIONSHIP ENDED WITH HIM AND FOR THE VERY SAME REASONS.

JM: I've read a lot of what Paul has written and watched one of his seminars. He seemed very intelligent and inspirational. I know now that he's claiming to have a Ph.D. and refers to himself as Dr. Paul BORRESEN. Do you have any knowledge as to the legitimacy of the degrees he claims? 

TREVOR: NO THAT IS THE PROBLEM. WE WENT AROUND PROMOTING HIM AS A PHARMACOLOGIST AND BIOCHEMIST AND NOW A DOCTOR, BUT WHENEVER WE ASKED ABOUT HIS CREDENTIALS AND DEGREES THEY COULD NEVER BE FOUNDWHEN OTHER PEOPLE WOULD ASK, HE WOULD TELL THEM THAT HE IS TIRED OF HAVING TO PROVE HIMSELF TO EVERYONE AND REFUSES TO GIVE IN TO PEOPLE DEMANDING TO SEE HIS DEGREES AND THAT ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT HE KNOWS HE IS LEGITIMATE. 

IAN: NO! ONLY HIS WORD.

JM: When did you first start realizing that something was wrong and what finally caused you to split? 

TREVOR: AROUND THE TIME OF THE USA SEMINAR. HE MISSED 3 PLANE FLIGHTS THAT WERE BOOKED FOR HIM AND WAS REFUSING TO COME OVER CLAIMING HIS BACK WAS BAD, YET THE SEMINAR HAD BEEN PLANNED FOR 3 MONTHS AT A PERSONAL COST TO ME OF $3000 NOT INCLUDING THE PLANE TICKETS PAUL CHARGED ON MY ACCOUNT WITHOUT MY KNOWLEDGE.WHEN HE FINALLY DID COME, THE DAY BEFORE THE SEMINAR, HE SHOWED UP IN REALLY BAD SHAPE BOTH PHYSICALLY AND MENTALLY AND IN FACT THE AIRLINE HAD AN AMBULANCE AT THE AIRPORT READY TO RUSH HIM TO THE HOSPITAL. WHAT FINALLY CAUSED THE SPLIT WAS WHEN HIS BEHAVIOR BECAME SO ERRATIC AND BIZARRE AND MONEY WAS MISSING AND HE REFUSED TO SEND OVER SUPPLEMENT STOCKS THAT I PAID FOR---WHICH I LATER FOUND OUT WAS DUE TO THE FACT THAT HE OWED THE MANUFACTURERS A HUGE AMOUNT OF MONEY. AND OF COURSE WHEN WE STARTED TO FIND OUT HIS CREDENTIALS WERE UNSUBSTANTIATED AND HE WAS MAKING OUTLANDISH CLAIMS ABOUT ALL SORTS OF PEOPLE. 

IAN: I WOULD ALSO HAVE TO SAY AROUND THE TIME OF THE SEMINAR AS I WAS STAYING WITH TREVOR IN THE STATES. IT CONFIRMED MY DEEPEST FEARS AND FROM THEN ON I BEGAN RETHINKING A GREAT MANY THINGS.

JM: Hopefully everybody knows that Ian Harrison is a professional bodybuilder competing in the IFBB. Ian, you haven't competed for some time now and it appeared that Paul was playing a major role in your comeback. How are these events going to affect your return to competition? 

IAN: THANKS FOR REMEMBERING ME, BUT REMEMBER, ITS NOT OVER TILL THE FAT LADY SINGS AND RIGHT NOW SHE IS IN MY CONSERVATORY TIED AND GAGGED UNTIL THE TIMING IS PERFECT. PAUL HAS GIVEN ME ADVICE JUST AS KERRY HAS. PAUL HAS NEVER FULLY PREPPED ME FOR A SHOW AND ALL OF HIS ADVICE WOULD BE FILTERED AND I WOULD ASSUME MY OWN CONCLUSIONS. NOT WORKING WITH PAUL BORRESEN WILL NOT EFFECT MY RETURN TO COMPETITION AND ONCE I DECIDE, BELIEVE ME, IAN HARRISON WILL SHOW THE WORLD JUST WHAT HE IS CAPABLE OF. BEING AN UNDERDOG INSPIRES ME, I KNOW WHAT I AM CAPABLE OF (325LBS BEFORE MY CONTEST PREP FOR THE 98 ARNOLD) AND WITHOUT FOLLOWING ANY GURUS ADVISE I WILL COMPETE (AS MY GOOD FRIENDS NASSER EL SONBATY AND LEE PRIEST DO) LOOKING HOW I WANT TO LOOK, AND MAY THE JUDGES DO WHAT THEY WILL. 

JM: Despite the split, it appears from your article you still advocate a lot of the ideas and theories set forth by Paul. Is this an accurate description of your current position? 

TREVOR: AGAIN IT NEEDS TO BE UNDERSTOOD THAT MOST OF THIS INFORMATION IS FROM BOTH IAN AND MYSELF. EVERYONE WHO HAS EVERY EMAILED PAUL HAS ALWAYS RECEIVED A REPLY AND AN ANSWER TO THEIR QUESTION FROM ME, AS PAUL WAS NOT AROUND TO ANSWER THEM AND IF I SENT HIM EMAILS, THEY WERE NEVER ANSWERED, SO I DID THE WORK MYSELF AND CONSULTED WITH IAN EXTENSIVELY.

IAN: ABSOLUTELY. A LOT OF PAULS THEORIES ARE SOUND. I PERSONALLY DO NOT AGREE WITH MANY OF HIS EXTREME CYCLES HOWEVER.

JM: Both of you claim that most of the work done on the Biohazard USA site was actually done by you and not Mr. BORRESEN. Why did you allow him to take all of the credit? 

TREVOR: BLIND FAITH I GUESS. WE BELIEVED HE WAS, IN FACT, A PHARMACOLOGIST AND A BIOCHEMIST AND WE FELT THIS WOULD GIVE THE COMPANY INSTANT CREDIBILITY AND ALLOW US TO REACH A GREATER NUMBER OF PEOPLE AND HELP THEM GET WHERE THEY WANT TO GO.

IAN: I CONSIDERED HIM A GOOD FRIEND AND TREVOR SHOWED TREMENDOUS LOYALTY BECAUSE IT WAS PAULS ORIGINAL IDEA TO CREATE THE COMPANY IN THE STATES.

JM: What are the immediate future plans for Biohazard USA? 

TREVOR: OUR IMMEDIATE PLANS ARE TO CONTINUE DOING WHAT WE HAVE BEEN DOING, HELP PEOPLE GET AS HUGE AS POSSIBLE WITHOUT HURTING THEMSELVES IN THE SHORTEST SPACE OF TIME AND MAKE CUTTING EDGE, HIGH END, NUTRITIONAL PRODUCTS AVAILABLE TO ALL WHO ARE INTERESTED. 

IAN: BUILD, GROW, HELP FELLOW BODYBUILDERS AND ACHIEVE OUR GOALS.

JM: I know that there had been a long-term feud between Biohazard and Chemical Nutrition. What's your current relationship with Kerry Kayes and Dorian Yates? 

TREVOR: I RECENTLY SPOKE TO KERRY KAYES AND DORIAN FOR THE FIRST TIME AND I WAS EMBARRASSED FOR EVER THINKING NEGATIVELY ABOUT 2 GUYS WHO ARE GENUINELY NICE PEOPLE THAT LOVE THE SPORT OF BODYBUILDING AND ARE LOOKING TO GIVE BACK TO IT IN EVERY WAYIT WAS ONLY BECAUSE PAUL TOLD ME KERRY WAS A MONSTER THAT RUINED HIS LIFE AND STOLE HIS COMPANY AND THAT DORIAN WAS EQUALLY AS EVIL THAT I EVER THOUGHT NEGATIVELY OF THEMIT IS A FACT THAT WHEN I FIRST SPOKE TO PAUL, ALL I DID WAS ASK HIM ABOUT DORIAN BECAUSE HE HAD BEEN AN INSPIRATION TO ME AND AT THAT TIME PAUL TOLD ME HE WAS GOOD FRIENDS WITH DORIAN AND THAT HE HELPED COACH HIM FOR THE MR. OLYMPIA. SOON AFTER, THOUGH, HE STARTED TO PAINT A MUCH DIMMER PICTURE OF DORIAN.

IAN: KERRY KAYES AND I HAVE KNOWN EACH OTHER FOR OVER 10 YEARS. HE IS A GOOD, GOOD MAN WHO HAS ONLY SHOWN ME KINDNESS AND RESPECT. DORIAN TOOK BODYBUILDING INTO THE NEXT MILLENNIUM AND I RESPECT HIS ACHIEVEMENTS TREMENDOUSLY. AS A MAN I REALLY NEVER GOT TO KNOW HIM.

JM: It seemed that Paul gained a lot of notoriety after detailing some of the outlandish dosages he claimed current bodybuilders are using. To the best of your knowledge, how much of this was based on actual hands-on experience with elite bodybuilders and how much was conjecture?

TREVOR: UNFORTUNATELY IT HAS COME TO OUR ATTENTION THAT HE HAS NEVER HAD ANY HANDS ON EXPERIENCE WITH THE TOP PROS HE CLAIMED TO HAVE HELPED AND THAT IT WAS ALL A LIE.

IAN: I KNOW MOST OF THESE GUYS AND WE TALK! PAULS CLAIMS ARE MERELY CHINESE WHISPERS TO MY KNOWLEDGE.

JM: Ian, I know for some time that Paul worked with you and helped develop your cycles. Were the cycles you developed together similar to those he spoke about in terms of dosages? 

IAN: NO WAY JOSE! I REMEMBER SEVERAL COURSES BEING WRITTEN OUT FOR ME BY PAUL, THEN I WOULD GO HOME AND SIFT THROUGH LOGIC AND EXCESS. USUALLY THIS WOULD END UP WITH ME DOWNGRADING THE DOSAGES BY ½ TO ¼ AND USING MY OWN EXPERIENCE OF WHAT WORKS FOR ME. 

JM: Will you continue to operate under the Biohazard name? 

TREVOR: YES, BIOHAZARD USA IS OWNED BY US, NOT PAUL BORRESEN. I DO NOT WANT TO SOUND RUDE, BUT THAT IS THE TRUTH REGARDLESS OF WHAT HE WISHES TO BELIEVE.

IAN: YES!! ABSOLUTELY!! 

JM: You've claimed that supplements were paid for and never shipped. At this point, I would have to imagine that all de****gs between Biohazard USA and Paul BORRESEN are over. Do you plan on releasing a new line of supplements under the Biohazard name? 

IAN: ILL LET TREVOR ANSWER THAT. 

TREVOR: ALL OF THE ORIGINAL FORMULAS WILL BE RELEASED IN THE STATES IN THEIR FULL POTENCY UNLIKE THAT WHICH IS BEING DONE CURRENTLY IN THE U.K. (WHICH IS ANOTHER REASON FOR THE SPLIT)

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

men just read! (I do not use LR3 nor HGH ! ) just slin and aas.

Organ- control- igf 1 treated

Heart 232.0 +/- 11.0 ------- 230.4 +/ 10.4
Liver 1005.9 +/- 48.5 ----- 1027.0 +/- 45.9
*Spleen 78.8 +/- 4.6 ------ 114.6 +/- 4.4 (50 %)*
Lungs 502.6 +/- 29.9 ------ 515.1+/- 28.3
Kidneys 131.8 +/- 5.3 ------ 145.6 +/- 5.0

LR3 is more powerful than IGF ! twice !

----------


## j martini

JM: From what you've told me, there's recently been an issue of potency with some of the Biohazard products. What are you're plans to rectify this situation? 

IAN: AGAIN ILL LEAVE THIS TO TREVOR.

TREVOR: NONE OF THE PRODUCTS IN THE USA ARE OR HAVE EVER BEEN LACKING IN POTENCY, IT HAS ONLY RECENTLY COME TO OUR ATTENTION THAT THE UK LINE OF SUPPLEMENTS IS TARNISHED TO SAY THE LEAST WHICH LIKE I SAID BEFORE IS ONE OF THE MAJOR REASONS FOR THE SPLIT. 

JM: I know you've been hesitant to address this issue directly, but do either of you have any direct knowledge of current recreational drug use by Mr. BORRESEN? 

TREVOR: NO COMMENT. 

IAN: LET ME JUST SAY THAT IF ANYONE CLAIMS TO KNOW EXACTLY WHAT ANYONE ELSE IS DOING THEN THEY ARE LYING AND I AM NOT A LIAR. AT THE END OF THE DAY, ONLY THE PERSON WHO IS USING DRUGS KNOWS EXACTLY WHAT THEY ARE DOING. PEOPLE OBSERVING FROM THE OUTSIDE CAN ONLY MAKE EDUCATED ASSUMPTIONS AND WE WILL LEAVE IT AT THAT.

JM: Do you feel this drug use has contributed in any way to the demise of your relationship with Mr. BORRESEN? 

TREVOR: LET'S JUST SAY THAT DRUGS COULD CHANGE JESUS INTO LUCIFER, JUST IMAGINE WHAT THEY COULD DO TO A LESSER MAN. 

IAN: I STRONGLY SUSPECT SO.

JM: I know that Paul had claimed on numerous occasions to be sky-rocketing in muscular bodyweight and planned on entering competitions fairly soon. In all of the pictures I have seen of Paul, he never seemed to be anywhere near the level of development he claimed. What's the best condition either of you have seen him attain? 

TREVOR: WHEN I FIRST CONTACTED PAUL HE TOLD ME HE WAS 285LBS IN 10% BODYFAT....WHEN I FINALLY SAW HIM FOR THE FIRST TIME HE WAS AROUND 245LBS. I HAVE ONLY SEEN PICTURES OF HIM IN CONTEST SHAPE AND HE WEIGHED AROUND 200LBS.....THE THING IS, IS THAT HE TOLD ME THAT HE WOULD BE 306LBS BY THE TIME OF THE SEMINAR, SO I PROMOTED HIM IN ALL THE ADVERTISEMENTS AS A 5'8'' 306LB FREAK OF NATURE WITH 23'' CALVES, AND WHAT SHOWED UP WAS SOMEONE WHO WAS NOT FIT TO DO MUCH OF ANYTHING DUE TO EXTREMELY POOR HEALTH MENTALLY AND PHYSICALLY AND WEIGHED ABOUT 225LBS.

IAN: AT AN E.F.B.B. QUALIFIER HE COMPETED IN SEVERAL YEARS AGO. HE WAS A CREDIBLE AMATEUR IN THE LIGHTHEAVY CLASS. HIS GENETICS WERE NEVER THE BEST AS FAR AS LINES GO, BUT HE DID ATTAIN A GOOD STANDARD (NOT PRO BY ANY MEANS HOWEVER) 

JM: What does the future hold for Trevor Smith, Ian Harrison, and Biohazard USA? 

TREVOR: WHENEVER YOU EMANCIPATE YOURSELF FROM A BAD SITUATION, IT HURTS AT FIRST, BUT EVENTUALLY YOU LOOK BACK AT IT AS THE GREATEST DAY OF YOUR LIFE, SO IN THAT RESPECT THE FUTURE IS AS BRIGHT AS EVER.

IAN: I MUST AGREE WITH TREVOR ON THAT ONE. 

JM: If Paul were here right now, what would you both say to him? 

TREVOR: THAT IT IS TOO BAD THAT SOMEONE WHO IS SMART AND WELL READ WOULD FEEL THE NEED TO LIE ABOUT THEMSELVES TO MAKE THEM LOOK AND FEEL BETTER AND THAT HAD HE JUST BEEN HONEST, HE COULD HAVE HAD THE WORLD ON A STRING. I TRULY WISH IT DID NOT HAVE TO END THIS WAY AND I WISH EVERYTHING HE SAID WAS TRUE AS I PUT MY LIFE SAVINGS INTO PROMOTING HIM. AS A HUMAN BEING, WE BOTH WISH HE STRAIGHTENS HIMSELF OUT AND SOMEDAY CAN REALIZE THAT PEOPLE CARED AND WENT OUT OF THEIR WAY FOR HIM AND THAT HE LET THEM AND MORE IMPORTANTLY HIMSELF DOWN. AT THE END OF THE DAY ALL YOU HAVE IS YOUR WORD, AND IF THIS IS WORTHLESS SO ARE YOU.

IAN: I PERSONALLY WOULD SAY DONT WASTE YOUR POTENTIAL PAUL. STRAIGHTEN YOURSELF UP AND FULFILL YOUR PROMISES TO YOU AND THE PEOPLE AROUND YOU. AND GOOD LUCK.

JM: This is an open forum, and you can say pretty much anything you want. What would you like to tell the readers of Anabolic Extreme? 

TREVOR AND IAN: THAT BIOHAZARD USA IS HERE TO STAY AND THAT THE CORE PRINCIPLES OF HARDCORE KNOWLEDGE, HARDCORE INFORMATION, CUTTING EDGE PRODUCTS REMAIN THE FOUNDATION OF THE COMPANY AND THAT ANYONE CAN CALL US UP WITH ANY QUESTION AND WE WILL DO OUR BEST TO HELP THEM OUT. LIFE IS TOO SHORT TO LEARN THE HARD WAY AND WE WANT TO INSURE THAT PEOPLE ACHIEVE THEIR GOALS WITHOUT HURTING THEMSELVES.

Editors note: Out of fairness, we attempted to contact Paul Borreson for his comments. We have not heard a response from him as of yet. Should he decide to contribute his opinion surrounding the recent brouhaha between himself and Biohazard USA, we will certainly bring it to your attention. I'd like to personally thank Trevor Smith and Ian Harrison for granting us this interview and allowing us to reprint the article below. 

FLASH!

The day before this article was sent off to be posted, we contacted Ian Harrison by telephone in England to get his comments about some recent claims made on Biohazard849, Paul Borrseson's UK website. Specifically, Borreson is still claiming an association with Ian and claims Ian had nothing to do with the recent breakup. Here's what Ian had to say.

AE: Ian, what is the status of your relationship with Paul Borreson? 

Ian: I've split with Paul Borreson and I have no connection with Biohazard UK anymore.

AE: What role will you play, if any, in the future of Biohazard USA? 

Ian: My future is most definitely in the USA, and I feel confident I will be working with Trevor Smith.

So that's it folks! Seems something fishy is about with Paul Borreson and Biohazard UK since he still claims a relationship with Ian. You heard it hear first! 


THE BIOHAZARD USA ARTICLE
THE REAL SITUATION......

IT HAS COME TO BIOHAZARD USA'S ATTENTION THAT WE HAVE BEEN DUPED.....LIED TO, AND BASICALLY MADE TO LOOK LIKE A ****ING FOOL....

BIOHAZARD USA WAS FOUNDED BY IAN HARRISON AND TREVOR SMITH WHO WERE INSPIRED BY THE PRINCIPLES SET FORTH, BUT SELDOM FOLLOWED BY PAUL BORRESEN....DURING THIS PROCESS WE WERE LED TO BELIEVE MANY THINGS...ALL OF WHICH WE HAVE COME TO FIND OUT HAVE BEEN UN-TRUE!!!

ALL OF THE CYCLE PROGRAMS YOU HAVE RECEIVED HAVE, IN FACT, BEEN PROVIDED BY TREVOR SMITH AND IAN HARRISON......THIS CANNOT BE DENIED SINCE ALL THOSE HAVING RECEIVED EMAIL RESPONSES CLEARLY CAN SEE THAT THEY CAME FROM [email protected] WHO CONSULTS DAILY WITH I.F.B.B. PROFESSIONAL IAN HARRISON . THEY NEVER CAME FROM PAUL BORRESEN EXCEPT A SMALL NUMBER THAT HE ANSWERED WHEN HE WAS OVER HERE....

HOWEVER, BECAUSE WE BELIEVED IN WHAT WE WERE TOLD AND BECAUSE WE ARE LOYAL PEOPLE, WE DECIDED TO TAKE A BACK SEAT AND LET PAUL BORRESEN HAVE ALL THE CREDIT

THIS, OF COURSE, WILL NO LONGER CONTINUE!!! 

AS WE SPEAK THERE ARE A PLETHORA OF LAWSUITS TARGETED AT MR. BORRESEN FOR MAKING UN-SUBSTANTIATED CLAIMS....NOT THE LEAST OF WHICH IS THAT THE GREAT DORIAN YATES IS A DRUG ADDICT.....THIS IS NOT ONLY UNFAIR, BUT DEAD WRONG, ESPECIALLY CONSIDERING THE SOURCE WHO HIMSELF IS KNOWN TO HAVE A LARGE NUMBER OF, SHALL WE SAY, PERSONAL ISSUES...... IT HAS ALSO COME TO OUR ATTENTION THAT PAUL BORRESEN IS MAKING CLAIMS THAT HE IS COACHING LEE PRIEST FOR THE MR. OLYMPIA AND THAT HE PERSONALLY KNOWS LEE USES 3000MG OF GEAR PER DAY!!! WELL UPON SPEAKING TO LEE TO CLEAR SOME THINGS UP HE PROVED THE TYPE OF MAN HE IS BY BASICALLY LAUGHING AT THE WHOLE THING. LETS FACE IT 3000MG WOULD KILL A ****ING BULL, NOT TO MENTION THAT THERE IS NO REASON TO USE THESE AMOUNTS..PAUL BORRESEN ALSO STATED THAT LEE EATS 30 BIG MACS A DAY IN THE OFF SEASON AND GETS AWAY WITH THIS BY USING A TON OF INSULIN ..THIS IS ALSO A JOKE SINCE AFTER SPEAKING WITH LEE AND HIS DOCTOR WE FOUND OUT THAT LEE IS HYPO-GLYCEMIC AND NEVERNOR CAN HE EVERUSE INSULIN.LOOK FOR A FULL BLOWN INTERVIEW WITH LEE NEXT MONTH 

BOTH TREVOR SMITH AND IAN HARRISON ALONG WITH CHRIS SNEDDON (WHO WERE ALL ON HAND TO CARRY PAUL BORRESEN THROUGH THE USA SEMINAR BECAUSE OF HIS HORRIBLE CONDITION) HAVE NOW SPOKEN WITH BOTH DORIAN YATES AND KERRY KAYES AND ABOUT 30 OTHER PEOPLE WHO HAVE BEEN LEFT HOLDING THE BAG OF SHIT CREATED BY PAUL BORRESEN

WE WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THE TIME TO APOLOGIZE WHOLE HEARTEDLY FOR ANY SLANDEROUS INFORMATION THAT APPEARED IN OUR WEBSITE IN REGARDS TO DORIAN YATES, CHEMICAL NUTRITION, KERRY KAYES, BRIAN BATCHELDOR T.C. LUOMA AND TESTOSTERONE .NET........AS IT TURNS OUT, THEY HAD EVERY RIGHT TO PULL THE INTERVIEW WITH PAUL BORRESEN DUE TO THE FACT THAT NONE OF HIS CLAIMS COULD BE SUBSTANTIATED---EVEN THOUGH WE WERE ASSURED THAT COPIES OF ALL LITERATURE PUBLISHED AND ALL DEGREES WERE SENT FED-EX TO T.C. LUOMA AT TESTOSTERONE.NET TO VALIDATE PAUL'S CREDENTIALS.... (UNFORTUNATELY THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE DONE BY SOMEONE CLAIMING TO BE BOTH A PHARMACOLOGIST, BIOCHEMIST AND NOW A DOCTOR, BUT WHO IS NOT ANY OF THE ABOVE)

IN SHORT, BIOHAZARD USA IS HERE TO STAY HOLDING TRUE TO IT'S PRINCIPLES......WE HAVE NEVER LIED TO ANYONE, BUT UNFORTUNATELY WE HAVE BEEN LIED TO A GREAT NUMBER OF TIMES BY THE VERY PERSON WE WERE TRYING TO PROMOTE........ IT SHOULD ALSO BE MADE KNOWN THAT THE REASON WE HAVE BEEN DELAYED IN HAVING OUR PRODUCTS AVAILABLE IS THAT SEVERAL SHIPMENTS WHICH WERE PRE-PAID FOR WERE NEVER SENT BY PAUL BORRESEN WHO INSTEAD STRUNG US ALONG CLAIMING THEY WERE SENT OR BEING SENT AND THAT IT WAS CUSTOMS FAULT THAT THEY DID NOT GET HERE.....OF COURSE WE RECENTLY FOUND OUT THE PRODUCTS WERE NEVER SHIPPED, BUT THAT THE MONEY SENT FOR THEM WENT INSTEAD INTO MR. BORRESENS POCKET....THIS WAS THE SAME SCENARIO FOR PROMINENT NATIONAL COMPETITOR JUSTIN BROOKES, WHOM BOTH TREVOR AND IAN HELPED IN THE OFF SEASON TO GET TO HIS BIGGEST EVER (293LBS) ONLY TO WATCH A NON-FUNCTIONAL PAUL BORRESEN f**k UP HIS WHOLE CONTEST PREP BY NOT SENDING HIS PROGRAMS AND SCREWING HIM OUT OF 800 DOLLARS. THE END RESULT FOR JUSTIN WAS THAT HE WEIGHED IN AT 242LBS.....A FAR CRY FROM THE 265LBS HE SHOULD HAVE CARRIED ON THE STAGE HAD SOMEONE NOT COMPLETELY ****ED HIS ENTIRE CONTEST PREP.....

WE CAN NOW TAKE THE FRONT SEAT (WHERE WE BELONG) IN BRINGING HARD-CORE INFORMATION AND PRODUCTS TO THE MASSES. BOTH IAN AND TREVOR PERSONALLY APOLOGIZE AND HOPE THAT YOU ALL REALIZE THAT THIS WILL DO NOTHING BUT MAKE US A STRONGER COMPANY.......IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS OR NEEDS ANY ASSISTANCE WE ENCOURAGE YOU TO CALL US AT 310-822-6412 OR EMAIL US.......

LOOK FOR MORE ARTICLES ON THIS TURN OF EVENTS AND LOOK FOR A FULL BLOWN INTERVIEW WITH THE GREAT DORIAN YATES.....WHO WILL BE ON HAND AT THE 1999 MR. OLYMPIA TO CONTINUE TO GIVE BACK TO THE SPORT AND PROMOTE HIS AND HIS PARTNER KERRY KAYES' COMPANY--CHEMICAL NUTRITION. IF YOU PLAN ON ATTENDING THE 1999 MR. OLYMPIA IN LAS VEGAS, PLEASE STOP BY THEIR BOTH AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT, AND TELL THEM TREVOR AND IAN SENT YOU AND THEY WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO SET THINGS STRAIGHT IN A NUMBER OF DIFFERENT WAYS..

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> Thats a rip I can get it for $1250 for 1mg. Anyway about the first pic it look like the guy with the gut is just letting it hang which is not smart.


ANYWAY:
*Recombinant Human Interleukin-15 - rHuIL-15*

DescriptionRecombinant Human KGF-1(FGF-7) produced in E.Coli is a single, non-glycosylated, polypeptide chain containing 164 amino acids and having a molecular mass of 18995 Dalton. The rHuKGF is purified by proprietary chromatographic techniques. SourceEscherichia Coli.Physical Appearance:Sterile Filtered White lyophilized (freeze-dried) powder. Formulation:The protein was lyophilized from a concentrated (1mg/ml) solution with no additives. Solubility:It is recommended to reconstitute the lyophilized rHuKGF in sterile 18MΩ-cm H2O not less than 100µg/ml, which can then be further diluted to other aqueous solutions. Stability: Lyophilized rHuKGF although stable at room temperature for 3 weeks, should be stored desiccated below -18 °C. Upon reconstitution rHuKGF should be stored at 4 °C between 2-7 days and for future use below -18 °C. For long term storage it is recommended to add a carrier protein (0.1% HSA or BSA). Please prevent freeze-thaw cycles. Purity:Greater than 98.0% as determined by: (a) Analysis by RP-HPLC. (b) Anion-exchange FPLC. (c) Analysis by reducing and non-reducing SDS-PAGE Silver Stained gel. Amino acid sequence:The sequence of the first five N-terminal amino acids was determined and was found to be Met-Cys-Asn-Asp-Met. Dimers and aggregates:Less than 1% as determined by silver-stained SDS-PAGE gel analysis. Biological Activity:ProSpec's rHuKGF is fully biologically active when compared to standards. The ED50, calculated by the dose-dependant stimulation of KGF-responsive BaF3 indicator cells (measured by 3H-thymidine uptake) is less then 10ng/ml corresponding to a specific activity of 10 Units/mg. ProSpec's rHuKGF biological activity was measured by the KGF's mitogenic activity on BaF3 cells expressing the KGF receptor. Endotoxin: Less than 0.1 ng/µg (IEU/µg) of rHuKGF. Protein content:Protein quantitation was carried out by two independent methods: UV spectroscopy at 280 nm using the absorbency value of 0.9 as the extinction coefficient for a 0.1% (1mg/ml) solution. This value is calculated by the PC GENE computer analysis program of protein sequences (IntelliGenetics). Analysis by RP-HPLC, using a calibrated solution of KGF as a Reference Standard. UsageThis material is for research, laboratory or further manufacturing purposes

----------


## jerseyboy

Bro, did you just post a source on the open forum?

----------


## Nicky B

> Bro, did you just post a source on the open forum?


Yes he just did. And I think he will get suspended or banned.

----------


## goose

> men just read! (I do not use LR3 nor HGH ! ) just slin and aas.
> 
> Organ- control- igf 1 treated
> 
> Heart 232.0 +/- 11.0 ------- 230.4 +/ 10.4
> Liver 1005.9 +/- 48.5 ----- 1027.0 +/- 45.9
> *Spleen 78.8 +/- 4.6 ------ 114.6 +/- 4.4 (50 %)*
> Lungs 502.6 +/- 29.9 ------ 515.1+/- 28.3
> Kidneys 131.8 +/- 5.3 ------ 145.6 +/- 5.0
> ...



Why dont you use LR3 and HGH?

goose4....

----------


## goose

I wonder what results you would get from Interleukin-15 - rHuIL-15? Has anyone tried this or have heard of people who have?

goose4......

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> Why dont you use LR3 and HGH?
> 
> goose4....


big belly.

----------

